# Masamoto KS 270mm gyuto



## don

I was quick on the draw and was fortunate enough to grab a Masamoto KS 270mm gyuto on BST (thanks, antbanks). Would like to offer as a passaround since there's so much talk about the Masamoto KS. Plus pitonboy's passarounds are far superior than mine, so I need to step it up.

Standard rules: min. 25 posts and in good standing, able to send the knife to the next person without reminders, priority mail with insurance for $300, keep for one week, sharpen only if required and you're comfortable doing so.







List will be open till Monday midnight, and then I'll drop in the mail as soon as possible. Please post on the thread if you're interested.

Thanks.

-Don


----------



## wenus2

Sexy knife Don. I'd be interested to be in on this. Im busy for a while, so I would go last (the homebound leg) if that's cool.


----------



## chinacats

Don,

I would love to be in on this if you'll have me. Been looking forward to trying one for some time now.

Cheers!
Jim


----------



## Miles

Would love to check it out. If I could be a bit further down the list, as well, that would be great.
Thanks!


----------



## pleue

I'd love to have a go with it too, work in a pro kitchen so I can give it a good workout and post my thoughts after.


----------



## Zwiefel

Would love to be in!


----------



## mhenry

Me too


----------



## mpukas

I'd love to be in on this too, plus I can give it a side-by-side compare-showdown to the Yusuke KS-clone. Thanks for offering it up!


----------



## daveb

yes please


----------



## Crothcipt

Don I would love to try this out.


----------



## cclin

mpukas said:


> I'd love to be in on this too, plus I can give it a side-by-side compare-showdown to the Yusuke KS-clone. Thanks for offering it up!



that will be a interesting comparison review!!:hungry:


----------



## don

Thanks for all those that responded. Good news is that the Masamoto is already at mhenry, so there's no delay in the start of the passround. I was sending Mike some knives for re-handle so it was most expedient for me to send him the Masamoto KS first. After that, it goes to mpukas since he has the Yusuke Sakai KS clone and can do a side-by-side. I have a Yusuke Sakai standard in stainless extra HRC, and it's a fine knife. I'm sure a comparison would interest a lot of people.

Here's the order:
1. mhenry - Tejas [current location]
2. mpukas - Colorado
3. pleue - Oregon
4. Crothcipt - Wyoming
5. Zwiefel - Arkansas 
6. chinacats - North Carolina
7. daveb - Florida
8. Miles - Tejas
9. wenus2 - Reno

@cclin - Did you want to be included in the passaround?


----------



## cclin

Don, thanks for asking!! I already owned 240mm ks....looking forward to read Yusuke Sakai KS clone vs. Masamoto KS review!!


----------



## marc4pt0

I would love to get added to the pass around if possible! My sous chef is also a member here but too new to meet the criteria. Him and I could split the week and give a 2 for 1 review. Plus it would be a positive spin for the rather infuriating reason why I'm up right now- clumsily spilling an entire glass of water in/on the bed. DOH!


----------



## wenus2

marc4pt0 said:


> I would love to get added to the pass around if possible! My sous chef is also a member here but too new to meet the criteria. Him and I could split the week and give a 2 for 1 review. Plus it would be a positive spin for the rather infuriating reason why I'm up right now- clumsily spilling an entire glass of water in/on the bed. DOH!



Lmao, been there brother!


----------



## don

Updated!

1. mhenry - Tejas [current location]
2. mpukas - Colorado
3. pleue - Oregon
4. Crothcipt - Wyoming
5. Zwiefel - Arkansas
6. marc4pt0 - Maryland
7. chinacats - North Carolina
8. daveb - Florida
9. Miles - Tejas
10. wenus2 - Reno


----------



## marc4pt0

Wahooo! :bliss:


----------



## Mike9

Damn - how did I miss this one?


----------



## chinacats

marc4pt0 said:


> Wahooo! :bliss:



+1


----------



## mpukas

Thanks Don!


----------



## toddnmd

I'd love to get in on this as well. I'm in MD.


----------



## don

Last update to the list as someone has reach out to me about buying the Masamoto KS.

1. mhenry - Tejas [current location]
2. mpukas - Colorado
3. pleue - Oregon
4. Crothcipt - Wyoming
5. Zwiefel - Arkansas
6. marc4pt0 - Maryland
7. chinacats - North Carolina
8. daveb - Florida
9. Miles - Tejas
10. wenus2 - Reno 
11. Mike9 - New York
12. toddnmd - Maryland


----------



## mpukas

Dons Masamoto KS 270 showed up today  YAY!!! 

Heres a quick pic of the real deal vs the imposter. 

Quick first impressions  the KS is gorgeous, even more so than I thought it would be. SEXY! AWESOME! Its also nearly brand new, hasnt been abused much all. Its long, much longer than the 240 Yusuke, slightly taller, and heavier. Obviously it will be heavier since its taller and longer. Thickness at the spine seems about the same. I do wonder if what Koki told me is correct that the KS are forged and not ground f/ stock No matter the KS has less convexing than the Yusuke, its got some but very slight. Grind seems fairly even on both sides. The D handle and blonde ferrule are very nice as well. 

Its not super sharp right now, and Id like to lightly touch it up. Im planning on filming a side by side sharpening of each knife, and then some compare-o cutting. Not sure when Ill get to do it though, maybe over the weekend. Ill update. 

Thanks again Don for you generosity  much appreciated!!!


----------



## don

Thanks for the first impressions and side-by-side pictures. Definitely interested in your feedback!


----------



## marc4pt0

I was waiting to hear the side by side notes. Been waiting for the KS knock off to come back around for a little while now. Contacted them a couple times also.
Looking forward to hearing more, Mr mpukas... if that Is your Real name...


----------



## mpukas

marc4pt0 said:


> Looking forward to hearing more, Mr mpukas... if that Is your Real name...



LOL Michael Pukas is my real name. 

I cut a couple things for dinner last night, a just as I suspected, it cuts just like a knife. 

Seriously, thought, its awesome. One of the reasons the KSs run long is that there is a large gap between the end of the handle and the choil (not what thats actually called  the emoto/neck?). Its about ¼ longer than on the Yusuke clone. The blade length from heel to tip also runs long. Its much longer from the handle to tip than all of the other 270 knives. The closest in blade length is the Moritaka 270 kiri-gyuto, and the KS is still about ¼ longer. 

Right off the bat, I consider the KS and Yusuke clone to be a draw. They are as near as makes no difference the same in profile  the Yusuke is close, but not quite. The overall F&F is as good as one could ask for, without going to next level of some the extra-ordinary custom makers that we see here. The Yusuke has better convexing on the sides, and maybe just slightly thinner behind the edge. 

As far as the edge and steel goes, Im betting the difference in sharpness will be too close to be noticeable in kitchen cutting tasks. White #2 gets stupid sharp, we all know that. Yusukes SS gets crazy sharp too  its the only other steel I own that gets as sharp as white #2. White #2 has better edge retention, but the SS responds a little better to a quick touch up on the MAC rod and stropping. 

The SS has the advantage of being non-reactive, which is a big +1 for me. Another advantage Ive found that SS has is that because it doesnt get a patina, it has less drag when cutting. Its a minor thing, but noticeable. 

The Yusuke has an octagonal handle, the KS a D handle. Take your pick. One couldnt go wrong with either knife. I'll keep updating...


----------



## stevenStefano

The red bit in the end of the handle is the coolest thing about the KS


----------



## Jmadams13

Don't know how I missed this. Is it to late to jump on Don?


----------



## cclin

Michael, thanks for ks vs. Yusuke review!! could you post side-by-side choil shot??


----------



## eaglerock

Would love to hear more about KS vs yusuke too as i'm in the process of getting of 1 of them


----------



## mpukas

Sorry, for the hold-up fellas. Ive been extremely busy these past couple of weeks. 

Here are a couple of comparison shots of the choil, spine and tip looking down from the top. It's the best I can do with my point-n-shoot. The Masamoto is so much taller and longer the Yusuke! 

Im gonna try to make time to do a side by side video comparison this week. If I dont get to it, Ill ship the knife out to the next on the list regardless. Please PM me your shipping info. Cheers! mpp


----------



## Salty dog

Take a real hard look at the grind. Start from the edge. 
Different cutting characteristics.


----------



## eaglerock

it is hard to compare as the yusuke is 240mm while the ks is 270mm.

but from the picture, it looks like he masamoto's grid will help with food release much better than the yusuke.

but the yusuke is thinner behind the edge. Am i right ??


----------



## mpukas

Masamoto 270 KS gyuto choil shots


----------



## mpukas

Yusuke 240 KS-clone gyuto choil shots


----------



## mpukas

Heiji 240 semi-stainless 240 gyuto choil shots - fixing, thinning & edge by Jon.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

looks like the choil on the Yusuke is finished a bit more than the Masamoto?


----------



## mpukas

Shigefusa 240 gyuto choil shots


----------



## mpukas

mailed to KS off to pleue today. I've been too busy to even do much cooking, let alone sharpen any knives. Sorry I didn't get to do any compare-o vids. My original assessment of the two still stands - they are very similar, but the Yusuke wins out in over all F&F, and is slightly thinner behind the edge and has a better convex grind. Thanks again Don - much appreciated!!! mpp


----------



## Andrew H

mpukas said:


> View attachment 14977
> View attachment 14978
> View attachment 14979
> View attachment 14980
> Shigefusa 240 gyuto choil shots



Interesting grind... How long have you had that shig, mpukas?


----------



## mpukas

Andrew H said:


> Interesting grind... How long have you had that shig, mpukas?



Just got it f/ Mano in B/S/T about 1-2 weeks ago. Haven't used it. It's so beautiful I don't want to.


----------



## pleue

Knife arrived this weekend while I was away and I picked it up at the post office before work today. Initial impressions are it's a lot longer feeling than 270 (I have a 265mm fowler and a 270mm mac pro for comparison). Fun knife to use so far, edge worked fine for the stuff I was doing. I'll write more as I get a chance to put it through the paces at work. 

Question: how do I deal with the reactivity/patina? I've seen some KS pics with some really nice patina on them but it's not for everyone. Is it something that I should polish off before sending it off to the next person? I sliced a few cooked steaks today with it and have a bunch of onions, lemons, and some proteins to do tomorrow, so it should be pretty patinaed by the time I'm done with it.


----------



## Crothcipt

The knife got to the post office on sat. I will be picking it up on wed. Can't wait to use it.


----------



## don

How's the masamoto treating you?


----------



## Crothcipt

Man, first time using white. I am in love. I now know why so many have them on the top of their list. It takes a edge and wants to hold on to it. Will do a thorough review after I send it off.


----------



## marc4pt0

Still very excited to get my hands on this puppy!


----------



## Crothcipt

Zwiefel got it on the 20th. Wonder why he hasn't posted yet.


----------



## marc4pt0

Hmmmmm. Maybe he's drowning in his own knife cuts, a sea of mire poix...


----------



## Zwiefel

Sorry guys...very very behind in getting this out to the next guy. ChinaCats has decided to pass on it (he got to play with it a bit when I was in Charlotte anyway, we didn't realize he was next on the list), so I'll ship this off to DaveB today (if I can make it) or tomorrow.


----------



## Zwiefel

This made it in the post today. I'll be more diligent about getting passarounds out in a more timely fashion in the future.


----------



## Crothcipt

What did u think?


----------



## Zwiefel

Honestly, there was so much going on I wasn't able to give it proper attention.  

Certainly a step up from my Masamoto VG though


----------



## marc4pt0

Um, did I get skipped? Hate to be Mr C'mon, but looking at the list I thought I was next. Did I miss something? (Which I usually do...)


----------



## Zwiefel

AAAARRRRRGGGGGGHHHH! I took the list from post #12. I didn't see the update in post #16. I need to stop multitasking beyond my abilities. I'm sorry. I'm not sure how to make this right....how about I reimburse you for shipping after DaveB?


----------



## daveb

Marc - I'll get it back on track by sending to you. Look for it on the 4th. :laugh:

PM me your details.


----------



## marc4pt0

Dave,

Looks like your inbox is full. Seems to be my theme as well for today as I was once again having to empty mine out also


----------



## daveb

Fixed


----------



## daveb

Knife has arrived safely in Tampa. Look forward to spending some quality time together. Marc next.


----------



## marc4pt0

Just got it today. Going to have some fun now


----------



## Miles

Just realized how close I am to getting some play time with this one. Can hardly wait!


----------



## toddnmd

don said:


> Last update to the list as someone has reach out to me about buying the Masamoto KS.
> 
> 1. mhenry - Tejas [current location]
> 2. mpukas - Colorado
> 3. pleue - Oregon
> 4. Crothcipt - Wyoming
> 5. Zwiefel - Arkansas
> 6. marc4pt0 - Maryland
> 7. chinacats - North Carolina
> 8. daveb - Florida
> 9. Miles - Tejas
> 10. wenus2 - Reno
> 11. Mike9 - New York
> 12. toddnmd - Maryland



This is post #22, which (I believe) was the latest update. Don, thanks for making this happen for all of us!


----------



## Crothcipt

looks like china cats was skipped, looking at this list.


----------



## daveb

CC opted out on previous pg - he got to use it on Z's Tour. Guessing last 4 will go in order.

I liked the knife. I don't remember the numbers but it was about 25% lighter than 270 shig. Did daily tasks and made mire poix for a couple batches of chicken stock. Easy day. Good release. No accordion. Controlled well for mincing garlic. The knife showed no reactivity, went from onions to pears with a quick wipe and pears tasted like pears. 

I did not sharpen, strop or remove what is becoming a well developed patina.

The knife did every thing very well but I don't get why it has almost a cult like following. 

Thanks Don.


----------



## don

Thanks guys for keeping the pass around going. And thanks, Dave, for the review. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Fran Rendina

Hi Don please put me on the list, been wanting to try this knife for a long while.


----------



## berko

25 posts minimum.


----------



## Miles

Been trying to PM Wenus2 for coordinates so I can pass it along but his inbox is full. 

I've really enjoyed working with the KS. LOOOOVE the profile. By far the best I've used in that respect. A little surprised at the heft of the knife, although once I thought about the feel of my old Masamoto, it seems very consistent. It has a very solid feel. It definitely doesn't feel like a knife you have to baby. Late in the week was very prep heavy for a brewer's dinner so I had a good chance to run it through it's paces. Cutting performance is very good. I think that the slightly thicker spine combined with a fairly thin edge enhanced the overall performance in that respect. Edge retention wasn't quite what I hoped it would be, but giving it a quick strop always seemed to bring it right back. It has a very nice patina, which I definitely added to this week. Don was kind enough to allow me to oil the handle and saya to help keep it clean so the handle and saya are a bit darker now, but I actually think that adds to the aesthetic. All said, there's a lot to like about this knife. It has a very cool vibe about it and I'm very glad I had a chance to take it around the block a couple times. Were I to find one at the right price, I'd be very tempted to pick one up.


----------



## Miles

Unable to reach Wenus2. After consulting with Don, I'm to pass along to Mike9. Mike, if you'd PM me please, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Miles said:


> Unable to reach Wenus2. After consulting with Don, I'm to pass along to Mike9. Mike, if you'd PM me please, I'd appreciate it.


I don't think Mike's on KKF anymore.


----------



## Miles

You may be right. Although he's checked in within the last month, so he may be lurking, but his PM doesn't seem to be available to me. 
I can't believe I'm having so much trouble actually passing a knife along. Usually everyone is chomping at the bit waiting for them. :laugh:
Anyway, I'll give him a couple days to reply.


----------



## Miles

After multiple tries to reach Wenus2 and/or Mike9, the KS is en route to Toddnmd.


----------



## wenus2

Whoops, sorry Miles. 
My subscription expired and my inbox went to insta-over-full status.

I forgot about this passaround, lol. 
Been a long time getting through 9 people!

If its still out and about, I wouldn't mind getting back in the loop. Elsewise, I snoozed I losed.


----------



## don

Hi Wenus,

Can add you back into the loop. You're after Toddnmd.

-Don


----------



## Miles

Glad to hear you're okay. Was starting to wonder.


----------



## toddnmd

Knife arrived yesterday. I was just going to write a quick message to Don asking what to do after I finished. Wenus2, you can PM me your address at any time, and I'll send it to you after I've had a chance to play with it. I'll update you and Don when it's on its way.

Don, thanks for sharing this. I don't have any 270 gyutos, and doubt I'd buy one, but it's nice to have a chance to try this one out!


----------



## wenus2

Sweet, thanks guys!


----------



## wenus2

Got it!

Might keep it too, gonna have to send out a search party to get this back Don!

This is one sexy knife, I see why it has made its trip so slowly. Surely nobody wants to send it on.
Came damn sharp too, we'll done Todd.

Can't wait to play with it this week.

Thanks again Don!


----------



## wenus2




----------



## wenus2




----------



## marc4pt0

This was a cool pass around to be part of. There is (or was)a lot of hype over the Masamoto KS which all made total sense. This knife was a solid performer during the week+ my sous and I had using it. I can't say that anything specific stood out about the knife making it a must get for me. But I must admit that 270 is just too much knife for this guy. That said, the KS 270 certainly came off a lot easier to control on and "off" the board then most I have tried. 
I have a Sakai Yusuke in the "KS" flat profile which I absolutely love. I have yet to actually work with a 240 KS, only handle one and admire. But if it performs anything like my Sakai then I would consider it a must have in one's collection, as would most others it appears.

Don, thanks so much for allowing me to partake in this pass around. Very educational for this guy.
Cheers!


----------



## wenus2

Ok Don, what's next for this guy?
I'm gonna use it over the weekend to make a few big meals.
I'll plan to ship Monday.

Thanks for the test drive!


----------



## wenus2

don said:


> -Don



Bueller....


----------



## don

It appears we're at the end, time to come home.

Thanks everyone.

-Don


----------



## Miles

Thanks very much Don!


----------

